# Spectacular Mixed Tossed Salad



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2009)

*Spectacular Mixed Tossed Salad *

Romaine lettuce
Red leaf lettuce
Boston and/or Bib lettuce
Escarole
Dandelion greens
Watercress
Arugula
Mescaline greens (baby wild greens)
Baby spinach
Radicchio

Wash and tear above greens into bite size pieces; spin dry. 

Red cabbage - Shred Red cabbage on mandolin type slicer or slice very thin with knife. 
Carrot - peel skin off; then using peeler shave carrot.
Black olives
Cherry or Grape tomatoes
Red onion - thinly sliced 
Olive oil
Canola oil
Grated fresh garlic - grated on a microplane type grater or minced fine - to taste
Green olive paste - to taste
Anchovy paste - to taste
Granulated Garlic powder
Onion powder
Adobo seasoning
Accent (or MSG)
Salt
Ground black pepper

In bottom of large salad bowl place grated fresh garlic, green olive paste and anchovy paste. Add olive and canola oil (to taste) to bowl; and mix well to dissolve. Add greens, Radicchio, Red cabbage, black olives, tomatoes, carrot and red onion. Toss with oil; add more if necessary. Add small amounts each of red wine vinegar, Chianti Wine vinegar , champagne vinegar, Maggi sauce, garlic powder, onion powder, adobo seasoning, accent, salt and ground black pepper. Toss well and taste; adjust seasoning to taste.

You may add crumbled blue cheese or feta cheese if desired.
For a fancy presentation serve in bacon bowls.

Bacon Bowls:

Place muffin tin upside down on a lipped sheet pan; cover tin with foil. Wrap bacon strips as pictured around each cup. Bake in 350°F oven till fully cooked and crisp. Remove from oven and allow to cool; then gently remove from mold. Use as individual salad bowls/cups.


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 7, 2009)

Now that's a salad.  I love the bacon bowl idea.  That would have to be for a very special occasion, maybe Easter  .  I think I'll try that bowl with a spinach salad.  Thanks for the great idea .


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> Now that's a salad. I love the bacon bowl idea. That would have to be for a very special occasion, maybe Easter . I think I'll try that bowl with a spinach salad. Thanks for the great idea .


 thank you and you're welcome. the bowls are good for a holiday dinner presentation.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 7, 2009)

Those bacon bowls are fabulous!

and your dressing sounds intriguing. However, with olive paste and anchovy paste, I can't imagine any need for salt, let alone msg!   Sounds like Over-salting 101!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Those bacon bowls are fabulous!
> 
> and your dressing sounds intriguing. However, with olive paste and anchovy paste, I can't imagine any need for salt, let alone msg! Sounds like Over-salting 101!


very little of the pastes. just a hint. i don't always add the salt or msg. it's to taste if needed to correct the flavor.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 7, 2009)

Mesclun, not mescaline.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:


> Mesclun, not mescaline.


 thanx thats what i originally had on my puter. i did a spell check and it changed it. i thought i was wrong. so i just went back and added it to the dictionary.


----------



## luvs (Apr 7, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:


> Mesclun, not mescaline.


 oops. i don't think we want mescaline mixed in with those baby greens!!


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 8, 2009)

luvs said:


> oops. i don't think we want mescaline mixed in with those baby greens!!


 
  it's funniest when restaurants misspell that word on their menu.


----------



## Mel! (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good, appart from the dandeloin greens. Not so sure I would want to eat those. You do mean dandeloins, as in the ones with the yellow flowers?

Mel


----------



## kadesma (Apr 8, 2009)

Mel! said:


> Looks good, appart from the dandeloin greens. Not so sure I would want to eat those. You do mean dandeloins, as in the ones with the yellow flowers?
> 
> Mel


Mel, one of my favorite salads is a dandelion salad..You buy them in the store or if you're lucky like i was as a kid your gramps grew them..Pick, wash if home grown, rinse from store as well, cut like you would chives add to your bowl diced into big pieces hard cooked egg, sliced red onion , salt and pepper evoo and some red wine vinegar gramps used home meade vinegar..serve that salad with a hunk of warm Italian or French bred all drippy with butter..Heaven to me...I loved it..My dh isn't fond of it but will nibble at a little. I love the slightly bitter taste as it blends with the dressing and eggs..YUm
kadesma


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting.  Sounds expensive though with all those different greens.  Do you usually serve it to a large group?


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 8, 2009)

Mel! said:


> Looks good, appart from the dandeloin greens. Not so sure I would want to eat those. You do mean dandeloins, as in the ones with the yellow flowers?
> 
> Mel


 
not exactly.  The dandelion greens (not dandeloin!) sold for food are not the teensy plants with yellow flowers that are the bane of every lawn-keeper. Same genus, different variety. long, dark green leaves -- maybe 12 to 18 inches in length -- and have a peppery bite to them. I love them sauteed with garlic, or mushrooms, or any number of other veggies.

They're a particularly tasty counterpoint to the sweetness of our native Gulf Shrimp.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Apr 8, 2009)

I absolutely love mixed salads like this! The dressing sounds amazing too, although I may sub the vinegars for fresh squeezed lemon...just a taste preference for me. Do you think it would still be as tasty?


----------



## msmofet (Apr 10, 2009)

Mel! said:


> Looks good, appart from the dandeloin greens. Not so sure I would want to eat those. You do mean dandeloins, as in the ones with the yellow flowers?
> 
> Mel


 heres a pic of the dandelion greens


----------



## msmofet (Apr 10, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Interesting. Sounds expensive though with all those different greens. Do you usually serve it to a large group?


 they aren't very expensive here. i get one bunch of each, clean, rip, wash and spin dry. then i put the clean greens in a zip bag with a paper towel in the bottom of the bag. they last about a week for a family of 4 to have salads every night as a side dish. sometimes we have the salad and on the side to add a choice of topping (protein) solid white tuna, hard boiled eggs, bacon, feta cheese, cheddar cheese or smoked ham steak diced and thats dinner for several nights.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 10, 2009)

snack_pack85 said:


> I absolutely love mixed salads like this! The dressing sounds amazing too, although I may sub the vinegars for fresh squeezed lemon...just a taste preference for me. Do you think it would still be as tasty?


 it will change the flavor a bit but try it. i make a string bean salad and broccoli salad with oil, garlic and lemon.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 10, 2009)

i like this mix of greens because there is a nice mix of mild and strong flavors.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 10, 2009)

msmofet said:


> they aren't very expensive here. i get one bunch of each, clean, rip, wash and spin dry. then i put the clean greens in a zip bag with a paper towel in the bottom of the bag. they last about a week for a family of 4 to have salads every night as a side dish. sometimes we have the salad and on the side to add a choice of topping (protein) solid white tuna, hard boiled eggs, bacon, feta cheese, cheddar cheese or smoked ham steak diced and thats dinner for several nights.


For each of those listed I would pay about $2 each.  Greens are not cheap here, even iceburg lettuce is $2 a head.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 10, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> For each of those listed I would pay about $2 each. Greens are not cheap here, even iceburg lettuce is $2 a head.


it is about .49 - .69 a lb and a head is about a 1 lb give or take but to us it is worth it. iceberg is .89 a head.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 10, 2009)

msmofet said:


> it is about .49 - .69 a lb and a head is about a 1 lb give or take but to us it is worth it. iceberg is .89 a head.


Yeah, we aren't that lucky here.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 10, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Yeah, we aren't that lucky here.


 it stinks that veggies are so expensive down by you. i'm sorry you can't enjoy a nice salad without going broke.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd like to see a picture of the bacon wrapped muffin tins. Love the idea


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 11, 2009)

lyndalou said:


> I'd like to see a picture of the bacon wrapped muffin tins. Love the idea



lyndalou - I meant to post this link above - I will go edit the post and add it.  Here it is here though:  Bacon Bowls


----------

